# Bluetooth in BMW7 series



## kabab (May 6, 2004)

The current BMW wireless is limited to ATT, Sprint and Verizon. Is it any plan for Bluetooth update for BMW 7 series? Then it should not matter which wireless copmany you are useing.

Thanks


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

kabab said:


> The current BMW wireless is limited to ATT, Sprint and Verizon. Is it any plan for Bluetooth update for BMW 7 series? Then it should not matter which wireless copmany you are useing.
> 
> Thanks


I've read that 2005 MY cars are supposed to come with BlueTooth, but I won't believe it until I see it


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

rost12 said:


> I've read that 2005 MY cars are supposed to come with BlueTooth, but I won't believe it until I see it


A quote from a senior BMWNA representative from the other day: "We're getting out of the handset business entirely; all of our cars will be Bluetooth compatible in the next couple of model years." (or something like that)


----------



## SAZMan (Mar 6, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> A quote from a senior BMWNA representative from the other day: "We're getting out of the handset business entirely; all of our cars will be Bluetooth compatible in the next couple of model years." (or something like that)


Was that in a memo? My dealer said the same thing to me almost word for word when I was inquiring about CPT9000 for my car.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SAZMan said:


> Was that in a memo? My dealer said the same thing to me almost word for word when I was inquiring about CPT9000 for my car.


Came from the sales roundtable yesturday, where they showed a video from the Sales Managers Conference in Miami this week. Your dealer probably saw the same program.


----------



## kabab (May 6, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> A quote from a senior BMWNA representative from the other day: "We're getting out of the handset business entirely; all of our cars will be Bluetooth compatible in the next couple of model years." (or something like that)


This is greate, but what about the current 745 models? Is it going to be any update to iDrive software to be bluetooth compatible?

Thanks


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> "We're getting out of the handset business entirely; all of our cars will be Bluetooth compatible in the next couple of model years."


Not that I doubt you, but I've heard that a while ago, even before E60s introduction, and yet those same E60s and X3s can be had with V50, another "BMW" phone...

Considering that I have BT in my E39, this delay on E60/65/etc is


----------



## Vader745 (Apr 15, 2004)

kabab said:


> This is greate, but what about the current 745 models? Is it going to be any update to iDrive software to be bluetooth compatible?
> 
> Thanks


I spoke with my dealer parts manager who said that bluetooth for the current 745 models would be out first quarter 2005


----------

